# Bindings for Girlfriend?



## KayZ (Jan 19, 2014)

Cypherzion751 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am trying to find a setup for my GF. She is a beginner that has only been up a few times. Looking for an all mountain setup and comparing the GNU B-nice and Rome Vinyl.
> 
> I have no idea where to start for her bindings. I was looking at Burton Stilettos, Scribes and Lexas. I do like my union bindings but don't know where to start. I was hoping to stay under $150 and she is fine with last years models. Thanks


Union Flite and Union Milans are on sale at evo right now...

The B-nice is an awesome starter board, as would be a Roxy Ally.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i think radiomuse said she uses the stilettos. whether they're good or not i have no idea.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

For burton, Stiletto or scribe are good first bindings, avoid citizens (too cheap, entry level), avoid lexas, too stiff for most beginners. 

Look for used escapades, Burton's top womens binding, most comfortable, a one and done forever binding unless someday your girlfriend decides she wants to ride a stiff setup, then lexas.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

last year was my daughters 1st full season. I ended up getting her the Burton Citizens. They have held up nicely, she is even in the park on very basic stuff. I have had no issues with durability, YES it is only one season on them. So we will see after this season. 

I did this as I wasn't sure she would truly enjoy boarding even though I know she was having fun. I didn't & couldn't afford middle/top end gear. So I went with what I thought was gonna work and we had had zero issues. Again only 1 season I know that. 

Lamps did have a great point though, "one and done" if you know she is gonna love riding and get the use out of them a good middle/upper mid level binding would be my choice. 
Is she or my daughter gonna notice a difference in the first year or two of their riding carrers, my guess, no. So with all this said save the $100 get her a "good" private lesson OR a special trip to a resort the 2 of you can enjoy riding together at.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

slyder said:


> last year was my daughters 1st full season. I ended up getting her the Burton Citizens. They have held up nicely, she is even in the park on very basic stuff. I have had no issues with durability, YES it is only one season on them. So we will see after this season.
> 
> I did this as I wasn't sure she would truly enjoy boarding even though I know she was having fun. I didn't & couldn't afford middle/top end gear. So I went with what I thought was gonna work and we had had zero issues. Again only 1 season I know that.
> 
> ...


my problem with citizens is that they have toe straps not toe caps, the one pair that my wife got I frankenbindinged some toe caps on but for the cost I should have just started with something a little better. I think that burton should drop toe straps entirely.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I prefer fury handcuffs and silk rope when binding my girlfriend.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Lamps said:


> my problem with citizens is that they have toe straps not toe caps, the one pair that my wife got I frankenbindinged some toe caps on but for the cost I should have just started with something a little better. I think that burton should drop toe straps entirely.


My daughter has the 14's Citizens and they have toe caps


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I was going to say Bindings but thread says FOR not or......


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> i think radiomuse said she uses the stilettos. whether they're good or not i have no idea.


I DO use Stilettos - and they have been great as I've moved farther into intermediate territory. First pair I had for over 60 days on them with no durability issues - I sold them with a board I was trying to get rid of just to make it a full setup. They could have gone another season or two easy - and I do 30-40 days a season. Ratchets nice and smooth, padding still intact, everything in working order, no paint chipping. I bought another pair to put on my new board I got this year because I've been so damn pleased with them and they are mid-soft bindings to go with a soft board. I think they are really good for beginner - intermediate territory or for use on a softer board. They are comfy, durable, and have done well as I've progressed. I don't find I'm missing out on anything when using them on a soft board at my experience level.

My next board is going to be medium flex so I would get a more mid-flex binding such as Burton Escapades or Rome Madisons. By that point, I'll have another season under my belt and getting a higher-level binding will be the next step.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

My gf has both Lexas and Escapades, they are both quality bindings. Kinda wish i had something similar. Maybe next year. I can't say if they are good beginner bindings or not but they are well built and I am told they are comfortable, that is a big plus for any level of rider. i would think if you can get Lexas in the price range you are looking for it would be a no brainer, just buy them.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

taco tuesday said:


> My gf has both Lexas and Escapades, they are both quality bindings. Kinda wish i had something similar. Maybe next year. I can't say if they are good beginner bindings or not but they are well built and I am told they are comfortable, that is a big plus for any level of rider. i would think if you can get Lexas in the price range you are looking for it would be a no brainer, just buy them.


Lexas and Escapades are both great - I'm looking to get Escapades for my next board as I mentioned (or Rome Madisons) but if you were looking at getting one of those for a beginner, I would vote Escapades. Lexas are stiffer and I don't think they would be forgiving enough for someone who is just learning. 

I would vote Stilettos or Scribes for her first couple of seasons. Then as she gets better and wants to upgrade the board, then step up the bindings as well.


----------



## Cypherzion751 (Sep 17, 2013)

I ended up going with the Stilettos. My gf is really excited for this season to start. Thank you for the help!


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Cypherzion751 said:


> I ended up going with the Stilettos. My gf is really excited for this season to start. Thank you for the help!


I think she will be stoked on those! Which year did you get? I had 2013 Stilettos for my last board (that I sold) and this year I have the black 2014 Re:Flex ones. Make sure you get the Re:Flex Stilettos (or whatever non-EST option they have for that year) if you don't get a Burton board.


----------



## Cypherzion751 (Sep 17, 2013)

I ended up with the black 2014 model for 35% off. She is completely stoked


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

My wife runs escapades she has the ones with the genesis type high back and the ones with c60 type high backs. They replaced her lexas she loves them


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Cypherzion, so is the gf just starting? Didn't see ya at the filmfest. Pm if you/gf want to hang, have a beer and get gear setup. Fortunately you live where there is alot of great quality used gear at very reasonable prices, floating around. This fall picked up stuff not needed but were just too good to pass...155 bpro, burton escapades, trew beast jacket, arteryx beta ar pants...all for right abt $250 total...:jumping1:.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

taco tuesday said:


> My gf has both Lexas and Escapades, they are both quality bindings. Kinda wish i had something similar. Maybe next year. I can't say if they are good beginner bindings or not but they are well built and I am told they are comfortable, that is a big plus for any level of rider. i would think if you can get Lexas in the price range you are looking for it would be a no brainer, just buy them.


I'm not so sure about Lexas for beginners. 

My wife and older daughter both tried out Lexas at the beginner intermediate level, found them stiff and a bit uncomfortable and switched back to other bindings - daughter rides stilettos, mom rides escapades. Younger daughter (9) rides an oversized burton protest, 134 cm at 60 lbs, which is a stiff, cambered kids board, with Lexas and loves it, but she has a fast, carvy to style to her riding.


----------



## Cypherzion751 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey Wrath, the filmfest was awesome. I wasn't able to catch you either but there were a lot of people there. I was seated at the front on the left side of the theatre facing the stage. I just PMed you about the gear you mentioned.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Wrath - if you're ever in the mood to let those Escapades go for a decent price to help a fellow shredder, I'd be more than happy to pick em up! (If they are size medium )


----------



## coloradopixie (Nov 16, 2014)

I've been trying to do some research on options for women's bindings for myself, and the best info I've found so far has been on the threads posted by women snowboarders. Personally, I'm leaning towards Union and Rome...


----------



## ML16 (Jul 28, 2014)

My girlfriend rides Burton Scribes and loves them. She is beginner to intermediate and says they are super comfy and easy to use ratchets/adjustability etc.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I highly recommend the Raiden (Nitro) Lynx for beginner-intermediate females. My gf ran a pair of them last year and they paired very well with her Nitro Runaway and NS Infinity. It's a soft-flexing binding with very comfy straps, good ratchets, a relatively tall highback, and great damp baseplate with the airbags. They haven't changed much over the years so you can easily find a previous year model brand new for cheap. She snapped one of the ladder straps during the season, but Nitro's customer service was relatively easy to deal with and sent out free replacement parts.


----------

